# Lüneburg und Umgebung



## Extremelord (24. Februar 2002)

Hi Leude,
Ich suche Biker/Innen im Raum Lüneburg zum gemeinsamen cruisen... Ich hab die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben. Auf den trials trifft man niemanden und das macht mich nachdenklich. Na ja , wär fein wenn es Leute hier (Lüneburg) gibt die Abhilfe verschaffen können
Greets


----------



## Bischi (24. Februar 2002)

hi Lord...

also der Gerrit kommt soweit ich weiß aus Lueneburg.

mfg, bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Extremelord (24. Februar 2002)

Hm in seinem Profil steht dass er aus Soltau kommt. Man man ich werd hier noch einsam auf den Trials versauern. Zu zweit machts einfach mehr Spass


----------



## dirk f. (24. Februar 2002)

Ich komme rein zufällig auch aus Lüneburg. Das es hier keine Mountainbiker gibt, ist falsch. Gut, momentan ist das Wetter eher ungünstig, aber in meinem Verein gibt es einige Mountainbiker. Schau mal hier: www.rsc-lueneburg.de 
Keine Angst, wir sind keine verbissenen Heizer, im Winter fahren wir eher gemütlich. Wie lange musst Du immer so arbeiten? Sonst könnte man sich ja mal treffen, ist ja jetzt schon bis 18:30 hell. Oder wir fahren am Wochenende.
Wohnst Du schon länger hier? Welche Traisl kennst Du so?
Hier gibts nämlich echt ne ganze Menge guter Wege.
Also, melde dich mal.


----------



## Bischi (25. Februar 2002)

Gerrit studiert in Lüneburg...  so war das... 

mfg, bischi


----------



## Extremelord (25. Februar 2002)

Ja von dem Radverein habe ich schon gehört. Ich befürchte nur, dass ich da zu schlecht bin (Habe erst seit 3 Monaten wieder ein Fahrrad). Na ja sehr viele Trials kenn ich momentan auch nicht. War die letzten Wochenenden in der Ecke um Deutsch-Evern unterwegs. Na ja, also arbeiten tu ich noch nicht. Ich besuche im Moment noch mit flausigem Magen die 13 Klasse und versuche irgendwie das Abitur zu bestehen   Aber nachmittags oder am We treffen wäre kein Problem.
Eine Frage noch. Ich hab nirgens die AGB finden können. Wie sieht es denn mit Mitgliedsbeitrag aus)
Na ja und das mit dem verein würde mich schon interessieren. Ich habe nur die Angst ) , dass da so mehr oder weniger Profis am Werk sind. Ich habe zwar jetzt ein geiles Rad aber sonstiges Equipment (Helm, ich weiss Selbstmord) fehlt mir zum Beispiel.


----------



## dirk f. (25. Februar 2002)

Monatsbeitrag 6, Vereinssatzung haben wir noch nicht auf unserer Seite, aber Du musst ja auch nicht gleich Mitglied werden. Du brauchst keine Angst haben, dass Dir jemand wegfährt. Welche schule gehst Du? Schick mir einfach ne Mail und dann fahren wir ne Runde.


----------



## ELMOOOO (15. Juni 2002)

lebt der thread noch??

jedenfalls kommen wir hier aus Uelzen, also praktisch ziemlich
in deine nähe. was fährst du denn? also welche richtung?
trial, dirtjump, freeride oder alles durch??

schreib mal ne mail oder so. wollen mal bissel raus aus Uelzen 


tschau


----------



## Gerrit (16. Juni 2002)

Moin!
Das kommt davon, wenn man so selten hier ist... Hätte durchaus Interesse! Habt ihr schon was geplant?

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## mjs (16. Juni 2002)

moin, 

ich komme (fast aus) lüneburg (->amelinghausen)......... hab bis vor einem jahr da gewohnt.......... wo die trails abgehen weis ich schon gar net mehr :=)............ wenns wirklich nur ums crusen geht bin ich dabei............ schreibst ne pm wenn.....

so long dd


----------



## JakobL (20. Februar 2003)

hi ich komme auch aus lüneburg!
direkt aus lüneburg>>> kreideberg!
bin aber erst 16...

mich würde auch interessieren was ihr so fahrt!
und ob ihr gute Freeride strecken kennt?
oder dirtjump...
und habt ihr schonmal was vond er bombengrube gehört?
soll irgentwie bei klosterlüne sein!
dort soll man sehr gut freeriden können(oder ist das dirt  ?)

trial fange ich auch gerade an 
aber cross country ist nicht so mein ding...
und was ist das für ein Verein?
nur Race?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjs (20. Februar 2003)

unser lokaler bombenkrater ist eher dirt als freeride. glaube sonntags um habl 12 treffen sich die freerider vor city cycles in der roten straße. bin lange nicht mehr mitgefahren, weil ich zu faul bin rechtzeitig aufzustehen  also weis ich das nicht mehr so genau....

zum dirt fahren haben wir auch noch die steinhöhe.... musst mal zu city cycles gehen und thomas nach freeride fragen wenn du interssiert daran bist.


----------



## JakobL (20. Februar 2003)

danke!
da gehe ich samstag auf jedenfall schonmal hin!
mit meinem freund!
aber wir sind nicht wirklich gut!
was hast du denn für nen fahrrad und skills?

naja ich habe auch schon oft welche in der stadt gesehen, Pvao zB und ein freund von ihm heißt Daniel, kennste die?
die fahrräder sind sooo geil...

ich sehe da mit meinem billigen rockhopper doch eher, schlecht dran an, aber viel mehr kann ich mir eben net leistenb mit meien 16 jahren 

thomas ist das einer von den freeridern oder nen mitarbeiter von CC ?
ich weiß nur das der besitzer jörg heißt 
aber der kennt mich sicher aushc schon wir sind da oft und kaufen auch oft was


----------



## iglg (24. Februar 2003)

Wohne im Roten Feld, Nähe Kurpark.
Bevorzugtes Gebiet : Tiergarten, dann Richtung Klosterkamp / Wendisch Evern.

Bin aber auch in allen anderen Richtungen unterwegs. 

Hauptziel : Training für Marathons.

Ich fände es prima, wenn sich jemand finden würde, der dabei auch mal mit macht (Willingen 2003 ?) und auch mal Richtung Hitzacker, Harz, Deister usw. mitkäme.

In Bergen macht es doch einfach mehr Spaß, aber ich würde auch gerne mal rund um Lüneburg mit anderen fahren.

Ich hoffe, dass ich es in diesem Frühjahr dann auch mal schaffe, es beim RSC zu versuchen.

Aber habt Ihr da auch Biker in meinem Alter ? (41)


----------



## Ludwig (25. März 2005)

Ahoi ihr LGer,
Ich hoffe das morgen schönes Wetter ist    ach und wenn schon es sind doch hoffentlich ein paar Biker im Bombenkrater da !
Najösen dann bis Morgen ab 14.00 Uhr )


----------



## HugePanic (26. März 2005)

ich wohn im moment auch grob in der gegend! (toppenstedt, eins der käffer neben der A7)

wollt ich nurmal so sagen! hab zwar noch kein tourentaugliches bike im norden, aber das bring ich bald!

aber ich brauch mal irgendwann jemanden der mir die trails zeigt...


----------



## OliverLg (11. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich auch anmelden, aber erst im nächsten Jahr.   

Dies liegt zum einen daran, dass ich noch kein vernünftiges Mountainbike besitze und konditionell wohl eher negativ auffallen werde. Bin schon eifrig am trainieren und zum Jahresende hoffe ich irgendwo günstig ein Bike zu bekommen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mich im nächsten Jahr in Euren Kreis aufnehmen würdet. Bei mir steht Fun und Natur an erster Stelle, weniger der Racegedanke. Dies soll aber nicht heissen, dass ich ohne den Ehrgeiz auf gute Zeiten fahren möchte.

Also bis dann und schöne Grüße aus Deutsch Evern
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claas_K (3. Mai 2005)

Moin, 

ich weiß das es hier eher um's Mountainbiking geht, aber wie siehts denn mit bmx'ern ("flatlandstyle") in Lbg aus, fange zwar grade erst an mit bmx. Würde aber schon lieber mit mehreren zusammen trainieren, ist für euch ja auch ne nette Belustigung nen' 20 jahrigen bmx-noob auszulachen. 

- pace an alle Lüneburger - 
Claas


----------



## OliverGT (3. Mai 2005)

... also von mir mal schöne Grüße aus Adendorf


----------



## peppaman (5. Mai 2005)

moin moin,...schaut doch mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=165045


----------



## Ludwig (7. Mai 2005)

OliverGT schrieb:
			
		

> ... also von mir mal schöne Grüße aus Adendorf



Hallo Oliver! Wer bist denn du?
Ich komme auch aus AD und das schon seit 26 Jahren!


----------



## Trail-Boss (9. Mai 2005)

CC Fahrer

am besten beim RSC Lüneburg melden oder Mittwochstour der City Cycles Fahrer bei Thomas (City Cycles Werkstatt nach der Abfahrtszeit fragen)

Freeride ,Dirt usw

Bombenkrater (Ebensberg) eher abends und am Wochenende,Dirt,Freeride
Steinhöhe  ,siehe Bombenkrater
ADAC Gelände Embsen (Wochenende) Dirt, Northshore Trails
Sonntags 11.00 Treffpunkt für Freerider vor City Cycles
Im Umland sind dann noch Pinneberg und Harburg (www.schlickjumper.de)als Dirtspots und die Harburger Berge

BMX

Skatepark Sülzwiesen
Skatepark Kaltenmoor (abends im Winter beleuchtet)
Unigelände (Flatland)
Bmx Race Track Bispingen und Hamburg


Allgemein noch was zu den Spots in und um Lüneburg :

Die meisten Spots werden von den Fahrern am Leben erhalten deshalb denkt dran eueren Müll (und evtl auch den anderer) mitzunehmen und drauf zu achten das ihr die Spots so verlaßt wie ihr sie vorfindet. Falls noch einer was wissen will einfach ne PM.


----------



## dirtbiker9999 (22. April 2008)

moin...

ich komm aus lüchow ich bin öfter in lg, weil ich da n kumpel hab... ich hab gehört, dass in der nächsten zeit wieder n dirtjump contest in embsen stattfinden soll. ist da was dran?


----------

